# How to lose weight fast naturally



## helpmetea

Hello,
Is detox tea and weight loss teas are good for weight loss?


----------



## rkunsaw

Answer: NO! There is no magic potion, pill, or diet for losing weight. Eat less, exercise more. But you don't have to go hungry. The trick is to eat small amounts ( very small amounts ) every two hours or so. That way you don't get hungry and your body doesn't go into starvation mode. Exercise can be moderate but should be continuous for twenty or thirty minutes at a time. A brisk walk is good.

Don't waste your money on fads. They all say something similar to this: " this product, _along with proper diet and exercise,_ will Blah blah blah.

It's not the product that works, it's the proper diet and exercise.


----------



## Pappy

Good advice, rkunsaw. Can you believe the crap they are selling now?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Fortunately I have never had a weight problem, except when I was born!! I was a 12lb baby!!  I stay around 175 to 200 except during the winter months when I am not as active outside..


----------



## rkunsaw

Ken N Tx said:


> Fortunately I have never had a weight problem, except when I was born!! I was a 12lb baby!!  I stay around 175 to 200 except during the winter months when I am not as active outside..



Me neither except nearly 20 years ago when I quit smoking I gained at least 30 pounds. I'm 5'11 and these days I stay between 160 and 170. I could gain weight very easily if I don't watch myself though. I love to eat and am especially bad about snacking in the evenings.


----------



## Ken N Tx

rkunsaw said:


> Me neither except nearly 20 years ago when I quit smoking I gained at least 30 pounds. I'm 5'11 and these days I stay between 160 and 170. I could gain weight very easily if I don't watch myself though. I love to eat and am especially bad about snacking in the evenings.



I am also 5'11".. Ice Cream is my down fall!!


----------



## d0ug

The doctors have been saying for years that if you eat less and exercise more you will lose weight sounds great and people have been trying this for years as the population got more over weight. The answer is they are right the people in the prison camp in Germany where not over weight. When you have the ability to have food it comes down to have you the munchies and craving that force you to eat. This is a sign of a mineral deficiency disease if you are deficient of some minerals you will be 400 lbs and still hungry.


----------



## Denise1952

helpmetea said:


> Hello,
> Is detox tea and weight loss teas are good for weight loss?



I don't believe in "fast weight-loss" being healthy, unless you are monitored by a doctor.  I believe in one day at a time of healthy eating from all the food-groups (I do limit pastas/white flours) lots of water, and at least 30-40 minutes of weight resistance.  I also walk, but that is more for fun.  Doing things that use your muscles is what I've found to be the best way to burn fat.  Just my imo


----------



## Denise1952

d0ug said:


> The doctors have been saying for years that if you eat less and exercise more you will lose weight sounds great and people have been trying this for years as the population got more over weight. The answer is they are right the people in the prison camp in Germany where not over weight. When you have the ability to have food it comes down to have you the munchies and craving that force you to eat. This is a sign of a mineral deficiency disease if you are deficient of some minerals you will be 400 lbs and still hungry.



I'm always with you on these things Doug  Good to see you.  The problem most folks can understand, is that different weight-loss "fads" don't explain what sort of weight you are losing.  Anything other than real food and exercise, will pretty much guarantee fat staying right where it is, stored.  You may lose water, and the lean, muscle mass but fat's a stubborn one.  You need all organs to work at their best, and muscles, to get rid of fat store.  Healthy food promotes muscle toning/building and burning fat.

One more thing, and I have talked to many woman about this, that are over-weight, they ALL eat like birds trying so hard to lose a lb.  My heart goes out to them because they don't see that an active, healthy as you can get it, body will be the only way to lose the fat-stores, and that takes time.  I know a beautiful lady in her mide 50's that lost near 300 lbs in a year doing it the healthy way.  I know her personally.  I may ask her if she'd mind if I show you her before and after shots.


----------



## Kadee

I have mentioned this before, I lost 26 kg in weight, 5 years ago my weight was caused by me eating to many carbs as I never ate "junk" food. I admit I Signed up a diet firm for assistance ,but the only contact I had with them after signing up and receiving all the paper work was a weekly phone call. The diet consisted of plenty of fruit and veg with a small amount of meat/ fish and only one slice of bread in place of the up to six slices a day I had been consuming.As part of the diet I was required to eat yoghurt for breakfast each day with fruit but found it almost impossible to buy low fat that wasn't loaded with sugar in desperation I purchased a electric yoghurt maker and starting making my own from scratch with long life milk,I still make it.
I understand many use the shake diets but I can't see how that teaches you the eat the correct diet so you don't gain all or some of the weight back on as soon as you go off the shakes 
I have not gained any of the weight back


----------



## Denise1952

You got it Kadee, we have to look ahead because, yes, we may lose weight (again, what kind of weight is so important) but can we/do we want to keep eating that to maintain.  

I think a lot of the problems stem from whether or not you live alone.  I'm not trying to blame others in the family, but if you live alone, you can stock your cupboards/fridge with what you believe to be healthy.  With families, sometimes you can't get everyone to eat right, so there's those foods I don't want to eat, but have little will power to stay away from them.

Also, cooking things from fresh/scratch is so much healthier than packaged.  That is a pitfall for many that work and are on tight schedules.  Thing is, it's a priority, or about prioritizing.  When I was still on the job, I still cooked all my meals (yes an occasional gut-bomb, I'm human) but I would be sure to take leftovers for my lunch etc.  Crockpots are awesome, throw it all in early, and when you get home from work, dinners ready, a healthy one


----------



## AZ Jim

This is true.  I once knew a guy who lost 26 pounds in one day. 















His dog ran away!!  Taa daaa,,,,, Now you know what killed vaudeville.


----------



## Kadee

My husband has always liked fresh cooked food plenty of fruit and veg, so all I had to do for the diet was to eat less mind you it wasn't easy for awhile cutting out all the sandwiches I used to eat and have meat/ fish veg in its place. The problem started when I worked in the mornings and he worked afternoon shift, I  would come home be on own and just make another sandwich for my tea on top of having one for lunch.I had mentioned before the diabetes frightened me.
We both eat the same food so no need to cook anything different for one or the other. I did find it really hard to shop for low sugar foods as mentioned and when you start reading labels you are surprised just how much sugar is in foods from breakfast foods to sauces. We have only a small backyard but despite that we have have own fruit trees like apricots, peaches, plums apples & nectarines all in season now so I have been busy stewing fruit and freezing it for our use when thay have all finished for the season so we have a year round supply of fruit we also dry some to much on for a sweet snack


----------



## tnthomas

Detox tea? Sounds barfy.  Practice portion control (less pie in the pie-hole), choose to lessen your exposure to sugar, fat and salt.   Walk, jump, hop, do-what-you-do as much as you can without injury.


----------



## Ameriscot

Losing fast is the wrong way! No magic tea or pill or herb.


----------



## Debby

tnthomas said:


> Detox tea? Sounds barfy.  Practice portion control (less pie in the pie-hole), choose to *lessen your exposure to sugar*, fat and salt.   Walk, jump, hop, do-what-you-do as much as you can without injury.




Agree with everything you said tnthomas. Especially the admonition to lessen the exposure to sugar.  I've done two things, both relatively insignificant but they made a difference that I noticed immediately.  I used to use rice milk on my morning 1/2 cup of homemade granola.  The granola is pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds, dry oatmeal, quinoa flakes, sometimes walnuts and raisins.  Instead of the rice milk I switched to cold water because I wanted to get away from rice consumption because of the arsenic. It took a bit of getting used to because I'd never noticed how sweet the rice milk actually is.

 The other thing I did was to put slightly less than a level tspn of sugar in my morning coffee. Previously I used a slightly rounded tspn of sugar in my morning coffee. That's all, two little teeny changes and I'm telling you, it has made a difference.  Sweeteners are a killer when it comes to your waistline!


----------



## QuickSilver

I have completely eliminated artificial sweeteners from my diet.... and consume very little sugar.   I have been using Stevia.  I have noticed the difference.  I don't gain weight as easily as I used to and have kept my 35 pound weigh loss off for the last 3 months... even through the Holidays.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Both of us are around 20 pounds over, BUT don't gain anymore or only lose a pound or two once in awhile. Since we pretty much stay in the 20 pound over category, we just keep eating what we love......a Happy Meal, a 5 Guys Burger w/Fries, Subway Sandwich (these type of foods, one in a while) and Shake/Bake pork chops w/fried or mashed potatoes, Ham Steak w/mashed potatoes......things like that that my wife loves me cooking. Oh, can't forget our weekly (almost) Mexican dinner which is either Taco Bell or a Mexican restaurant.

If we were to look at a lot of people from the Woodstock days, who were around 20 years old then, most-to-all of them have extra weight on. The couple who were on the Woodstock Album Cover sure don't look today like they did then! Just the way it is. Weight and age just seem to go hand-in-hand.


----------



## SifuPhil

You have to be careful with things like Chinese herbal teas designed for weight loss. Many of them still contain ingredients such as _ma huang_, which is as likely to give you headaches and high-blood pressure as remove any weight. 

Totally different rules and regulations in China, yet much of their patent medicine still gets shipped here.


----------



## jujube

About the only permanent weight you'll lose from fad diets is in your wallet.....


----------



## Tim

Yeah you got to be real careful with those fad teas or any fad weight loss products. They can be risky health wise, even if they do get some quick results. There are some natural foods that can help with weight loss. Green tea for instance contain EGCG which is good for you and helps boost your metabolism, which in turn helps with weight loss.


----------



## Ameriscot

I think we've all agreed that fads and magic weight loss products are a crock.  Fast weight loss is not beneficial or long lasting.


----------



## Tim

Sometimes the desire to loose weight can make people look to crazy fads, but like you guys already mentioned, the only way to achieve healthy long lasting weight loss is a good healthy diet and plenty of exercise.


----------



## applecruncher

rkunsaw said:


> Answer: NO! There is no magic potion, pill, or diet for losing weight. Eat less, exercise more. But you don't have to go hungry. The trick is to eat small amounts ( very small amounts ) every two hours or so. That way you don't get hungry and your body doesn't go into starvation mode. Exercise can be moderate but should be continuous for twenty or thirty minutes at a time. A brisk walk is good.
> 
> Don't waste your money on fads. They all say something similar to this: " this product, _along with proper diet and exercise,_ will Blah blah blah.
> 
> It's not the product that works, it's the proper diet and exercise.



This is so true.  I lost 20 lbs over the past 2 yrs without trying.  I realized I was eating smaller meals and eating more often (4 – 6 times between morning and bedtime).  I never deprived myself – ate pizza, ice cream, potato chips, cake, pie, bacon, french fries (also plenty of fruits and vegetables).  I also drink a lot of soda (regular not diet).  But I’ve kept the weight off, blood pressure is better, and my A1C is fine.

There is no magic formula.  _Eat less, move around more.  Walk._


----------



## muffin

I have recently lost 16 pounds, but i have found it much harder as i get older


----------



## Ameriscot

muffin said:


> I have recently lost 16 pounds, but i have found it much harder as i get older



Well done!  And it does get harder as we get older.


----------



## d0ug

When you realize that over weight is a mineral deficiency and get the minerals needed it is easy to lose weight at any age. When your body gets all the minerals it needs it will regulate your diet and you will become the right weight for your height with out doing anything.


----------



## QuickSilver

Yes... and the fairies will send unicorns down on rainbows and all will be right with the world..  Sorry...  Not buying it doug.


----------



## Ameriscot

Yes, Doug.  Sounds like a fairy tale to me.


----------



## d0ug

here is the answer to your fairy tale 
http://www.bestappetitesuppressant.org/how-do-minerals-cause-food-cravings/


----------



## QuickSilver

d0ug said:


> here is the answer to your fairy tale
> http://www.bestappetitesuppressant.org/how-do-minerals-cause-food-cravings/




[h=3]About Tim Ferguson[/h]Tim Ferguson is a dedicated weight loss enthusiast, blogger and medical expert from Tampa, Florida who strongly believes in using the best appetite suppressant to achieve the optimal weight loss. An expert in the science of appetite suppressant supplements, his posts feature some of his own personal recommendations. - View my Google+

So just WHO is Tim Ferguson?  What are his credentials.... and more important.. what is he selling?


----------



## Ameriscot

He is selling magic pills.  And just what is a medical expert?  I take all blogs with a grain, or a ton, of salt.


----------



## d0ug

The problem is pica and when you are finished googleing it and it is not rare just look around. You will find that he was right. farmers have known this for many years to fatten live stock you remove the mineral supplements and add high caloric foods. 
I have personally lost 70lbs without diet and I know many others who have done the same thing. The prof is in the results.


----------



## Ameriscot

Fine. You do it your way, Doug.  I will eat healthy and exercise.


----------



## d0ug

Using what the USDA dietary guidelines for Americans. eating healthy and exercising. How is it working out.
In 1980 the obesity rate was  15% and the USDA guidelines came in telling every one how to eat healthy from that time till now the obesity rate has skyrocketed it did not work. Even the UN study showed that exercise did not help with weight loss.


----------



## Ameriscot

I use the NHS recommendations.  Works great.  The only reason I ever gain weight has nothing to do with hunger.  It has to do with traveling and eating desserts and drinking beer and cocktails.  I don't eat sweets because I'm hungry, I eat them because they taste good.  And I don't drink alcohol because I'm hungry.  So an appetite suppressant would be totally useless for me.


----------



## Jack3232

Here I show you some tips by which you can lose your weight naturally;

1. Stay hydrated by drinking more water.
2. Never skip your breakfast.
3. Add some vegetables and nuts to your diet.
4. Do not eat junk foods.


----------

